# Life size Wizard of OZ characters



## wooky64 (Mar 19, 2010)

More wood butcherin by Lee Wegner.


----------



## Horse (Mar 20, 2010)

*Amazing!*

*Wow!
On average, how long did that take you for each one?
Is that pine?
What are the log diameters?

Excuse all the questions, but those are stunning!*


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 20, 2010)

*They are 90% chainsaw.*

It only took a couple days per piece, because most if it was chainsaw. Only used a grinder on the faces for detail. They are made of pine ranging from 5-7 foot tall and 20-28" diameter.


----------



## Horse (Mar 20, 2010)

*A couple of days? Man your talented. You must know exactly where your going with each cut. Do you do the traditional blocking method or make your first cuts similar to the shape your looking for?*


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 21, 2010)

*It depends on the piece.*

If I look at the log and can picture the piece I go for the final cut right away, if it does not come to me then I will block it in. I always tell people to trust yourself and don't over think your cuts as far as is it the right cut to make. If you can picture what you want in the log then just cut it. The only time to over think is for a safety issue, other than that trust yourself, its art there is no wrong or right just what you see. Some day just take the saw and start cutting with no idea of what your making and see what you get, a picture of something will come to you as you go. Its fun there are no rules of what it should look like, its just you and your imagination. Most of all enjoy carving, don't worry about what everyone thinks. In time, the ability to copy images and carve fast will come, don't rush it new people, when it happens then people expect a work of art everytime you lift your saw. I do this full time for a living and am sponsored by a saw company, and have been carving for 10 years. The most fun I have now is carving by myself without an order, no pressure. So enjoy and have fun newbies, and don't over think, you have plenty of time for that.


----------



## Horse (Mar 21, 2010)

*Great advice*

*Great advice my friend, I will always remember this post, very inspirational.
Makes me want to go outside and carve! *


----------



## AlaskanLogger (Mar 21, 2010)

This is amazing. For so many of us a piece of wood is just a means to an end, just an old chunk of wood. We crush them or burn them or see how far we can throw them over the landing with the shovel.......

You give them new life, and I am in awe of this.


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 26, 2010)

*What you do is also an art.*

I would love to learn your end of the business. I can fell a tree, just have no idea what direction it will land. I think what you loggers do is just as cool.


----------



## werwanda (Mar 28, 2010)

Only word for this is AMAZING. Can't wait to see how Dorothy will turn out!


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Sorry, no Dorothy*

The client for these sculptures custom designed a garden leading to thier home, then we placed the sculptures as if they were approaching the home. They did not want Toto or Dorothy for some reason. Thank you for the compliment. I will try to post another piece all will enjoy, hopefully.


----------



## reswire (Jul 6, 2010)

*Incredible!!*

I've seen a few carved pieces, but yours are awesome! We have a couple of local carvers here in Md. that are pretty good as well. Always wanted to do something like that, but haven't got a clue where to start. Have you ever thought of selling a "Getting Started CD" ? I'd be your first customer. Thanks, for sharing. My wife wants to buy the lion,,,,, I told her you already sold it besides I'm a broke old fart!!! 
Thanks, again.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 18, 2010)

WOW Awesome work!


----------



## KayakSteve (Jul 18, 2010)

*Superb*

:jawdrop: That is true talent. You sir, are a chainsaw master.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2010)

Really nice!


----------

